# Tire Rack Referral Number?



## MK6GTI (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm looking to pick up a set of Dunlop Star Specs in the coming weeks and I was wondering if anybody has a referral number. Any discounts help, know what I mean... 

Thanks..
-Patrick


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

Sorry, nothing going on currently with the Dunlops.


----------



## 03Kevin (Jan 25, 2010)

im in need of a couple tires any discounts on any brands?


----------



## MK6GTI (Aug 1, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Sorry, nothing going on currently with the Dunlops.


Thanks! I'll probably order with you guys because every quote I've gotten from local companies has been almosst $200 more than you guys.. :screwy: and they always try selling me something else...


----------

